# Hybrid Hernia Repair



## liz_snyder (Oct 9, 2014)

My surgeon performed a Hybrid Hernia Repair.  This is an open umbilical hernia repair (incarcerated) with robotic laparoscopic mesh placement.  This type of procedure was planned.  He started as open and then converted it to laparoscopic.
Any suggestions on coding it?  
Should I go with the open (49587) or the laparoscopic code (49653)?

Thanks


----------



## Leanne (Oct 9, 2014)

Code as open 49587 w/ ICD V64.41.


----------



## liz_snyder (Oct 14, 2014)

Should I use V64.41?  That code is "Laparoscopic surgical procedure converted to open procedure."  My procedure is in the opposite order and he planned on doing both methods prior to the surgery?


----------



## cynthiabrown (Oct 14, 2014)

I would code as open.......no vcode


----------



## uwalia (Oct 14, 2016)

*Hybrid Hernia*

My doctor is doing a lot of hybrid hernia repairs. I have searched the web day and night and have not found any answers on how to code it. I stumbled through your thread and would like to know how did you code the hybrid.
Thanks a lot.


----------

